# First signs that ski season is near



## dlague (Aug 9, 2015)

Well this morning we were sitting on our deck and what did I see?  The leaves on the trees are starting to change.  Put a huge smile on.

Are you seeing other signs besides ski movie trailers?


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 9, 2015)

It's a start !! August will be over before you know it !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Aug 9, 2015)

The realtor called and said its time for the first payment for the ski house.


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 9, 2015)

Visited my parents to go hiking. Wore long pants to sleep. 

I also noticed some leaves changing. The height of summer is passing by already. Back to school and autumn are just around the corner.


----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Visited my parents to go hiking. Wore long pants to sleep.
> 
> I also noticed some leaves changing. The height of summer is passing by already. Back to school and autumn are just around the corner.



True back to school sales are all over the place and the commercials on TV are annoying.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 9, 2015)

the first issue of ski magazine should be arriving soon.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 9, 2015)

Watching NASCAR today they showed commercials for Football's return.  Kill.  Me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh man, what went horribly wrong in your life to prefer watching cars make left turns around a circle over Football. 

 :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh man, what went horribly wrong in your life to prefer watching cars make left turns around a circle over Football.
> 
> :lol:



Actually,  they were at watkins glen this weekend. 7 turns, and only 1 left......


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2015)

5 chord of wood  stacked and ready.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well this morning we were sitting on our deck and what did I see?  The leaves on the trees are starting to change.  Put a huge smile on.


There's an old tree near the supermarket in Bristol that starts to change before any others. I pointed it out to someone and they just bowed and shook their head and said, "Don't SAY me that!"


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 10, 2015)

Abubob said:


> There's an old tree near the supermarket in Bristol that starts to change before any others. I pointed it out to someone and they just bowed and shook their head and said, *"Don't SAY me that!"*



Was it Scotty by any chance?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Was it Scotty by any chance?



too funny


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2015)

Abubob said:


> T"Don't SAY me that!"





Domeskier said:


> Was it Scotty by any chance?


Lol! I meant to type "Don't SAY that" or "Don't TELL me that" and my brain decided both work.:lol:


----------



## ss20 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's a sign: More than 10 posts in a day on this website!


----------



## dlague (Aug 10, 2015)

Abubob said:


> There's an old tree near the supermarket in Bristol that starts to change before any others. I pointed it out to someone and they just bowed and shook their head and said, "Don't SAY me that!"



I posted the same photo above on FB and got some negative feedback like "don't torment those who love summer with photos like that, it is bad enough that winter lovers have most of the year and summer has about 2.5 warm months"


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 10, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Lol! I meant to type "Don't SAY that" or "Don't TELL me that" and my brain decided both work.:lol:



Ha Ha ,Scotty's on the cutting edge of linguistics


----------



## Puck it (Aug 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I posted the same photo above on FB and got some negative feedback like "don't torment those who love summer with photos like that, it is bad enough that winter lovers have most of the year and summer has about 2.5 warm months"


Did you tell them go F?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I posted the same photo above on FB and got some negative feedback like "don't torment those who love summer with photos like that, it is bad enough that winter lovers have most of the year and summer has about 2.5 warm months"



you posted on FB?  What did you expect?


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2015)

Ski club members getting the ski house renovations well underway!


----------



## dlague (Aug 10, 2015)

Son just headed back to college in FL


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 11, 2015)

Planning for the High Holidays... That means it is coming soon!!!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Planning for the *High* Holidays... That means it is coming soon!!!


 Will Scotty be attending?


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2015)

Also noticed last night while chilling out on our deck - no more Fireflies.


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 11, 2015)

the bugs have died down significantly in the last few weeks, I no longer need to wear a hoodie while walking the dog.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Actually this is the worst time of the year for bugs on the ocean beaches. Unbearable at times.


----------



## Tin (Aug 11, 2015)

The Perseid meteor shower...the past three years along Rt. 9 in CT, south of Hartford, it coincides with some of the first leaves changing. I think the southern CT River Valley is one of the first places in southern New England where the leaves start changing.


----------



## slatham (Aug 11, 2015)

Flock O Ducks, southbound.

Multi day, cool East breeze at beach.

Noticeable pick up in activity on AlpineZone!


----------



## skinowworklater (Aug 11, 2015)

NFL football on the tube..... albeit preseason football :-/
Local ski shop receiving deliveries of this upcoming winter's stock.
Days are getting shorter


----------



## JimG. (Aug 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Actually this is the worst time of the year for bugs on the ocean beaches. Unbearable at times.



Beaches always bad for bugs in August; bugs have not been bad on hikes in Gunks and Cats.

Sometimes bugs are so bad at Mohonk and Sam's Point it can be unbearable.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 11, 2015)

I live in a Wooded area and love it when the Katydids start calling when it gets dark there so loud we can hear them inside. It's music to me but my wife hates it.


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 11, 2015)

Labor Day when the leaves start losing their green I start thinking about skiing. It's often almost three months from there to real skiing but I love September and Octorber, so no complaints.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 12, 2015)

Had leaves on the lawn when I mowed it last weekend.I have a swamp maple that is almost fully red by the end of August.The persoids are always a benchmark for me as is my poolwater temps dropping.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 12, 2015)

I saw a woman wearing a wool scarf on the subway last night... And I don't think the train was coming from Brooklyn...


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2015)

Definitely getting dark earlier - wanted to mow my lawn after dinner and by the time I was ready it was starting to get darker.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 14, 2015)

Steam coming off the water early in the morning at the local reservoir I pass on my commute.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 15, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> the first issue of ski magazine should be arriving soon.



That's a good one.

For me it's in September when ticket sales and dates for the new Warren Miller movie begins to be advertised.


----------



## Quietman (Aug 15, 2015)

Today I mounted bindings to the K2 Aftershocks that I bought from prsboogie. My wife(non-skiing) was wondering why I needed to do it since it is still August.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 15, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Today I mounted bindings to the K2 Aftershocks that I bought from prsboogie. My wife(non-skiing) was wondering why I needed to do it since it is still August.


We are sick!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 15, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Today I mounted bindings to the K2 Aftershocks that I bought from prsboogie. My wife(non-skiing) was wondering why I needed to do it since it is still August.



Sounds perfectly reasonable to me (maybe AZ'ers collectively aren't the best authority on the normalcy of this?)


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 15, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sounds perfectly reasonable to me (maybe AZ'ers collectively aren't the best authority on the normalcy of this?)





I have to wait a while to mount my new bindings , they showed up on the front porch UPS .
My wife made it home before I did , Thanks Mountain Gear for the conspicuous packaging !!!
Haven't told her about the Skis yet 
Appropriate name "Hell and Back"!


----------



## cdskier (Aug 16, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haven't told her about the Skis yet
> Appropriate name "Hell and Back"!



Love my Hell and Back skis!

Just saw Pumpkin beers in the local super market today...I also have a countdown on my white board in my cube at work on the days until snowmaking starts at Sugarbush!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2015)

I rode a chair lift and hugged a few snow guns while at the adventure park at Bromley yesterday! Plus the Old Farmer's almanac winter forecast was just released!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 16, 2015)

AZ changes: 

The summer seagulls (my version of the snow bird) come back and start posting again - just in time for them to win a giveaway!

People start saying nice things about one another and just maybe there is an apology 

People start talking about skiing again instead of stupid and pointless political mumbo-jumbo


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...mperatures-more-snow-next-year/?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

http://media4.giphy.com/media/nhTCloSLJzohG/giphy.gif


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

Love this


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

http://media2.giphy.com/media/1465OoDSuNuERG/200w_d.gif


----------



## JAM614 (Aug 17, 2015)

We started cutting new glades at Black Mountain of Maine so Winter can't be too far behind.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 21, 2015)

4 cords of wood looking seasoned from the spring....football on TV ...pics of killington mowing the trails as well as pulling out snow guns. Yeah. ....it's on its way!


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

Hockey conditioning starts so I can hardly walk and going up/downstairs is hell.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2015)

Got the first Powder Mag of the season yesterday.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 22, 2015)

Used the house fan last night and woke up a bit chilly... Makes me want to start tuning the quiver...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL I had the AC set to 72 and woke up sweaty.


----------



## timmyc (Aug 26, 2015)

...


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2015)

Received a card in the mail for "Heino's Famous Pre-Season Ski Tune-Up Sale". Almost time to drop off my skis for a tune-up. (Heinos is a local ski shop in NJ for those outside the area)


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Received a card in the mail for "Heino's Famous Pre-Season Ski Tune-Up Sale". Almost time to drop off my skis for a tune-up. (Heinos is a local ski shop in NJ for those outside the area)



Had my last two pairs of skis mounted there.  Great shop.  Especially for boot-fitting.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Had my last two pairs of skis mounted there.  Great shop.  Especially for boot-fitting.



Couldn't agree more. Had my boots fitted there as well. Best boots I've ever had. When I first went looking at boots there it was the end of the previous season and they outright said they wouldn't sell me any boots since they didn't have anything left that would be ideal for the shape of my foot (they sold my dad boots though). Refreshing to see someone not interested in just making a sale. When I went back the following fall they spent a great deal of time making sure we chose the right boots.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2015)

I finished barbecuing our supper and it was DARK out! :-o


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

Abubob said:


> I finished barbecuing our supper and it was DARK out! :-o



Yup mowing the lawn after work and dinner is not much of an option any longer!  Which means not many lawn mowing days left, which also means winter is near!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would say the high tempers in threads as of late is a sure indication that Summer is nearly over and people are ready to get back on the snow


----------



## mbedle (Aug 28, 2015)

Just got an email from Vermont Travel club - first snow in the Rockies was on August 19th and leaves changing up on Mount Mansfield. 

http://files.ctctcdn.com/0d5235ca001/01f6032a-dde4-4b14-8def-62b8d8ca5f30.jpg

http://files.ctctcdn.com/0d5235ca001/b74b0dac-9d90-4d8e-af66-892f38333b65.png


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't need a fan at work in sweaty warehouse that good first day since being ing of June I think.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2015)

Ragweed


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2015)

No fan needed at night these last 5 nights...woohoo!
Ditto on the shortened day hours to get everything accomplished....but at least the grass isn't growing like it was back in June, ~4days back then...:-o   ...and the backwoods roads' mud has either dried or has much more consistency...
________________________________________
Showers coming?....the woods need rain...(~20mi NE of Moosehead L.; (bottom pic: Moosehead on a cloudy late eve.))


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2015)

bigbog said:


> No fan needed at night these last 5 nights...woohoo!
> Ditto on the shortened day hours to get everything accomplished....but at least the grass isn't growing like it was back in June, ~4days back then...:-o   ...and the backwoods roads' mud has either dried or has much more consistency...
> ________________________________________
> Showers coming?....the woods need rain...(~20mi NE of Moosehead L.; (bottom pic: Moosehead on a cloudy late eve.))



True about the grass!  Went almost two weeks!


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 28, 2015)

Got the kids fitted today for their seasonal rentals and picked up their free season pass applications for BW!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 29, 2015)

Stupid heat is coming back for the week....I'm so ready for cool fall air.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2015)

My work schedule goes from 60-80 hour weeks to normal 40-50 hour weeks right about now. After the summer it feels like a vacation. 5 more weeks and a five week vacation. For me the fall is the very best time of year, followed by winter/early spring which is equally great. Bring it!


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2015)

School starts tomorrow for my son and ......Labor Day Weekend is next and September starts tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ss20 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tomorrow begins the final full month without skiing.


----------



## timmyc (Aug 31, 2015)

...


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 31, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Got the kids fitted today for their seasonal rentals and picked up their free season pass applications for BW!!



Where did you do the kids seasonal lease out of if I may ask?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 31, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Tomorrow begins the final full month without skiing.





timmyc said:


> hopefully that goes for the northeast too!



October 10 for Arapahoe Basin
October 17 for Killington

No fooling around this year.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 31, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Where did you do the kids seasonal lease out of if I may ask?



The Ski House in Somerset Ma. Great small shop about 15 minutes from me. They are limited in what they do, mounts, tunes, rentals sales. No boot work but they have a decent selection of stuff


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 1, 2015)

ss20 said:


> October 10 for Arapahoe Basin
> October 17 for Killington
> 
> No fooling around this year.



Where do you get this Oct 10th date from? A basin doesn't have a set schedule, they make snow as soon at the long term temps are favorable.

Oct 10 is a pretty optimistic guess, earliest they've ever opened is Oct 9th. I'll take whatever I can get though


----------



## yeggous (Sep 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> The Ski House in Somerset Ma. Great small shop about 15 minutes from me. They are limited in what they do, mounts, tunes, rentals sales. No boot work but they have a decent selection of stuff



Zimmerman's in Nashua is giving kids passes to both Bretton Woods and Ragged. I think this is a great move by Ragged. I love that mountain and want to see them succeed.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2015)

Farmer's Almanac is out, with good news!

LEWISTON — It’s not what Bostonians want to hear: The Farmer’s Almanac says another rough winter is in your stars.

 A year after Boston was pummeled with the snowiest winter on record,  editors of the Maine-based publication have dubbed their latest forecast  a “winter deja vu,” hearkening to last winter’s misery across the  Northeast.


Using a formula built on sunspots, moon phases and tidal action, the  199-year-old almanac that hits newsstands this week predicts cold and  snowy weather from Maine to Montana.
 “Say it isn’t snow!” quipped Editor Peter Geiger.
 The editors aren’t afraid to go out on a limb. Among their long-term  projections in the 2016 edition: Fabulous weather from coast to coast  for Election Day, something that could boost the presidential election  turnout, Geiger said.
 Also, the unseasonably cold temperatures are supposed to dip down as  far as Kentucky this winter, the almanac says. Editors predict milder  weather out West, and chilly and wet weather for the South.


 The publication, not to be confused with the New Hampshire-based Old  Farmer’s Almanac, uses a prediction method largely unchanged since the  first almanac was published in 1818.


Last winter, the almanac’s prediction of “shivery and shovelry” came  true in New England, where Boston recorded more than 100 inches of snow –  nearly 65 inches in February alone – and set a snowfall record. But the  almanac didn’t nail it everywhere: out West, it was unusually warm  while the almanac projected cool temperatures.


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2015)

Ski deals are starting to pop up!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 1, 2015)

Everyone is bitching & moaning in the Magic thread.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 1, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where do you get this Oct 10th date from? A basin doesn't have a set schedule, they make snow as soon at the long term temps are favorable.
> 
> Oct 10 is a pretty optimistic guess, earliest they've ever opened is Oct 9th. I'll take whatever I can get though



They're my guesstimates.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Winter tire commercial from Tire Rack on the TV tonight


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2015)

Temps in the high 30's forecasted Sunday night. Better hurry up and finish my concrete work.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 3, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Zimmerman's in Nashua is giving kids passes to both Bretton Woods and Ragged. I think this is a great move by Ragged. I love that mountain and want to see them succeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



How much do they get for the rental?


----------



## Rowsdower (Sep 14, 2015)

Mount Washington Observatory posted trace snowfall yesterday.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 14, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Mount Washington Observatory posted trace snowfall yesterday.


----------



## ceo (Sep 14, 2015)

First ski dream the other night. (I generally have one or two of these in late summer or early fall.)


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2015)

ceo said:


> First ski dream the other night. (I generally have one or two of these in late summer or early fall.)



Me two.  In my dream, we were going to a resort to ride an alpine slide type of ride and stayed at the mountain.  It was raining and getting cold. Overnight it snowed big time and the next morning they were handing out free rentals for everyone that wanted to earn their turns.  By noon, they were spinning a T-bar and everyone was having a blast.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 14, 2015)

...


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 14, 2015)

Apparently the weatherman has not received the memo that ski season is nearing.  Another warm week is on tap.  I'm okay with that.  It's not as if anyone would be making snow right now.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 14, 2015)

...


----------



## HD333 (Sep 14, 2015)

Had to wear a sweatshirt while driving the Jeep tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 14, 2015)

Brach's candy corn in the supermarket


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Apparently the weatherman has not received the memo that ski season is nearing.  Another warm week is on tap.  I'm okay with that.  It's not as if anyone would be making snow right now.



Heard next week could be warm as well.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 15, 2015)

Brushhogged my trail, it's time!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Brushhogged my trail, it's time!


Ski Trail?


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 15, 2015)

yup!


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

Mammoth yesterday



Lake Louise today


----------



## ss20 (Sep 15, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Brushhogged my trail, it's time!



Where's the rope tow and snowgun


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2015)

Going in for the first of three Ortho Visc shots to prepare for the season.


----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Going in for the first of three Ortho Visc shots to prepare for the season.



I guess that is one way to get the knees ready!  You really beat them up!


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2015)

Warren Miller ads, Ski show tickets for sale.


----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2015)

billski said:


> Warren Miller ads, Ski show tickets for sale.



Bought Warren Miller Tickets for The Music Hall in Portsmouth!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 17, 2015)

Wildcat Series vid out  https://youtu.be/RgJOrtcAiL0


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Wildcat Series vid out  https://youtu.be/RgJOrtcAiL0



That combined with being in the Valley yesterday has my stoke meter on the rise


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like they are adding some more marked tree skiing on the lower mountain on skiers right of Tomcat Schuss. I find that area much more enjoyable than skiers left. A nice pitch there. It'll be interesting to see how much was thinned out


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2015)

There was the distinct smell of autumn on the mountain bike trails this morning along with a good amount of newly fallen leaves and acorns.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 19, 2015)

High tomorrow 66°, gonna feel chilly, high today 82°,it won't be long.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2015)

My wife dragged me to the beach for the weekend. I'm over it and ready for some cold air.


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> My wife dragged me to the beach for the weekend. I'm over it and ready for some cold air.



I get it!


----------



## Dickc (Sep 20, 2015)

A frost advisory has been posted for southern Vermont for tonight.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 20, 2015)

I swam in the ocean on Saturday.  Last day of the year.  Now I'm ready for fall.  


.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2015)

Pre-season NHL hockey games on the TV.  Go Bs!


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 20, 2015)

I took a swim in Woods Hole on Cape Cod yesterday as well. Water still 72 degrees. Hopefully a few more days at the beach to bring me to ski season. May have to close my windows here in NH tonight.  Skiing is near.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2015)

Saw my breath this AM - it was 38 when I stepped out side in Central NH


----------



## john1200c (Sep 21, 2015)

Low tire pressure light came on in car...


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 21, 2015)

john1200c said:


> Low tire pressure light came on in car...



I hate those sensors with a passion


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 21, 2015)

16 inches at Big Sky


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 21, 2015)

The Eagles are still losers


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 21, 2015)

john1200c said:


> Low tire pressure light came on in car...



Me too!


.


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> .



Me three!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 21, 2015)

Tony Romo's collarbone is broken.


----------



## machski (Sep 22, 2015)

Sunday River opens the snowmaking season!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 22, 2015)

***Singing***  It's the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 22, 2015)

It's the most wonderful time of the year! No, not Christmas. Temps dropped just low enough overnight that at 5 AM on September 22, Sunday River's excellent team of snowmakers fired up the guns for the first snowmaking test of the 2015/16 season


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 22, 2015)

BW now has a countdown to snowmaking clock running.39 days equals Nov 1st.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 22, 2015)

Even better for you western skiers,Loveland has their clock running with 10 days until sm begins!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> It's the most wonderful time of the year! No, not Christmas. Temps dropped just low enough overnight that at 5 AM on September 22, Sunday River's excellent team of snowmakers fired up the guns for the first snowmaking test of the 2015/16 season



Realistically read as the grass on T2 will now be much greener than it would have been providing a stark color contrast for the looming leaf peeping season 

Regardless, this is an AWESOME sign of things to come


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 22, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Realistically read as the grass on T2 will now be much greener than it would have been providing a stark color contrast for the looming leaf peeping season
> 
> Regardless, this is an AWESOME sign of things to come



yup nothing to see here. it's been dry lightly. they just watered the lawn. we get serious in about a month.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 22, 2015)

[video]https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpt1/v/t43.1792-2/12016983_10153130980587876_2121421107_n.mp4?efg=ey  JybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0%3D&rl=1500&vabr=320&oh=df46fb7e83463d3b3e4a118d6abab30a&oe=5601ED50[/video]

IDK, that didn't really look like "snow".  0.1% of what made it to the ground looked frozen


----------



## Jully (Sep 22, 2015)

Really? Looked like snow to me and there was definitely stuff sticking to the ground frozen!


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 22, 2015)

ss20 said:


> [video]https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpt1/v/t43.1792-2/12016983_10153130980587876_2121421107_n.mp4?efg=ey  JybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0%3D&rl=1500&vabr=320&oh=df46fb7e83463d3b3e4a118d6abab30a&oe=5601ED50[/video]
> 
> IDK, that didn't really look like "snow".  0.1% of what made it to the ground looked frozen



Blowing out the mice does not revolve around production - just getting marginal at best snowmaking conditions and making sure the equipment operates as intended.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Most areas don't have to blow out mice (like that's what they're really doing). Don't think mice would fit through those nozzles. Most areas know their snowmaking equipment is operational long before. We'll see which areas snowmaking opens the hill first. Pretty sure it'll be the usual candidates. Not that early season matters much to me. Pretty sure I know who'll be the last one standing in the spring.This matters.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 23, 2015)

...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2015)

timmyc said:


> This is bad: http://www.wunderground.com/news/winter-2015-2016-temperature-forecast-december-january-february



weather channel is useless most of the time


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 23, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> weather channel is useless most of the time



It's not from the Weather Channel.  


.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm trying to understand how it can be way below normal very far south and above normal way far north.


----------



## skiur (Sep 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> It's not from the Weather Channel.
> 
> 
> .



A colder than average winter may be on the horizon for portions of the Southwest, Southern Plains, Southeast and East Coast, according to a December 2015-February 2016 temperature outlook released by The Weather Channel Professional Division on Friday.

Read the first paragraph before making an ass of yourself!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2015)

skiur said:


> A colder than average winter may be on the horizon for portions of the Southwest, Southern Plains, Southeast and East Coast, according to a December 2015-February 2016 temperature outlook released by The Weather Channel Professional Division on Friday.
> 
> Read the first paragraph before making an ass of yourself!


+1
He is used to doing that...


----------



## yeggous (Sep 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> It's not from the Weather Channel.
> 
> 
> .



Yes it is. The Weather Underground was bought out some time ago.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 23, 2015)

skiur said:


> A colder than average winter may be on the horizon for portions of the Southwest, Southern Plains, Southeast and East Coast, according to a December 2015-February 2016 temperature outlook released by The Weather Channel Professional Division on Friday.
> 
> Read the first paragraph before making an ass of yourself!



Doh!  Fucking Weather Underground re-posting other people's crap!

I also had no idea that they were bought out.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 23, 2015)

http://checkinwithcharlie.bangordai.../winter-forecast-2015-2016-december-february/


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2015)

I think its kind of cool, two years in a row Sr has made snow in the summer. 

  I think any time after Columbus day weekend it gets serious.  3 or 4 years ago I believe sr Started making a go to open the Monday of Columbus day weekend.  

I still believe if  Sunday River did not start pushing for October openings, none of the other mountains would have either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I still believe if  Sunday River did not start pushing for October openings, none of the other mountains would have either.


On the K website opening/closing dates only go back to the 87/88 season. K has opened in Oct. 19 times in that time. I'm sure they opened in Oct. many times before that also. In fact they've opened Oct.1 three times during that period. I wouldn't give SR credit for pushing early openings


----------



## bigbog (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe just me..but seems Columbus Day is sure getting here earlier & earlier...  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Maybe just me..but seems Columbus Day is sure getting here earlier & earlier...  Couldn't be happier.



just means you're getting old


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2015)

Steamboat1


I was talking the recent past.  It was not long ago October skiing was a thing of the past. Boyne brought it back to the River.  Now both Killington and SR both go for it as well as others.  It has been good for all.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 23, 2015)

That is correct - K backed off pushing early openings until SR rebuilt the Locke midstation.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 23, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Steamboat1
> 
> 
> I was talking the recent past.  It was not long ago October skiing was a thing of the past. Boyne brought it back to the River.  Now both Killington and SR both go for it as well as others.  It has been good for all.



it was not for lack of trying at k but after the k1 gondola replaced the k-chair it became difficult. despite a few years using trucks and even one year opening oct 1 on ramshead, october skiing got put on the back burner as there were insurance issues with the trucking in addition to asc's growing financial problems. the emphasis switched to offering a good top-to-bottom product until nyberg (one of the few good things he did) realized the importance of early season skiing and found a solution by building the stairway to heaven.

and for those who didn't experience "truckin" at killington, here's a video i made at the time:


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2015)

long time ago  - not a single helmet and long skinny skis.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2015)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/09/photo-tour-its-dumping-in-the-alps


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> it was not for lack of trying at k but after the k1 gondola replaced the k-chair it became difficult. despite a few years using trucks and even one year opening oct 1 on ramshead, october skiing got put on the back burner as there were insurance issues with the trucking in addition to asc's growing financial problems. the emphasis switched to offering a good top-to-bottom product until nyberg (one of the few good things he did) realized the importance of early season skiing and found a solution by building the stairway to heaven.
> 
> and for those who didn't experience "truckin" at killington, here's a video i made at the time:




I was going to use you as a reference, but did not want to pull you into this.  Its all about us all skiing more.  There is a bit of fun competition, without that...... The push is more towards Turkey day not Halloween or earlier.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 23, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I was going to use you as a reference, but did not want to pull you into this.  Its all about us all skiing more.  There is a bit of fun competition, without that...... The push is more towards Turkey day not Halloween or earlier.



bob, hoping we all get to enjoy some october skiing (as long as kiliington is first) ;-)


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> bob, hoping we all get to enjoy some october skiing (as long as kiliington is first) ;-)



Last year I  missed having Oct turns, hopefully this year it works out.


----------



## Dickc (Sep 23, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I think its kind of cool, two years in a row Sr has made snow in the summer.
> 
> I think any time after Columbus day weekend it gets serious.  3 or 4 years ago I believe sr Started making a go to open the Monday of Columbus day weekend.
> 
> I still believe if  Sunday River did not start pushing for October openings, none of the other mountains would have either.



SR opened on Thursday October 15, 2009 that year they started blowing snow on Columbus day.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Doh!  Fucking Weather Underground re-posting other people's crap!
> 
> I also had no idea that they were bought out.



http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/07/0...erground-fans-fear-change.html?referrer=&_r=0


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't believe the K once trucked people over to ski. And in really marginal snow. I am in favor of the early season push but that's too much.


----------



## skiur (Sep 23, 2015)

slatham said:


> I can't believe the K once trucked people over to ski. And in really marginal snow. I am in favor of the early season push but that's too much.



It wasnt that far, and not steep, just to the bottom of the canyon quad, I prefer that over the current stairway to heaven setup.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2015)

skiur said:


> It wasnt that far, and not steep, just to the bottom of the canyon quad, I prefer that over the current stairway to heaven setup.



Me too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2015)

slatham said:


> I can't believe the K once trucked people over to ski. And in really marginal snow. I am in favor of the early season push but that's too much.


Bush did the same for a season or two.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 24, 2015)

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="4" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAAGFBMVEUiIiI9PT0eHh4gIB4hIBkcHBwcHBwcHBydr+JQAAAACHRSTlMABA4YHyQsM5jtaMwAAADfSURBVDjL7ZVBEgMhCAQBAf//42xcNbpAqakcM0ftUmFAAIBE81IqBJdS3lS6zs3bIpB9WED3YYXFPmHRfT8sgyrCP1x8uEUxLMzNWElFOYCV6mHWWwMzdPEKHlhLw7NWJqkHc4uIZphavDzA2JPzUDsBZziNae2S6owH8xPmX8G7zzgKEOPUoYHvGz1TBCxMkd3kwNVbU0gKHkx+iZILf77IofhrY1nYFnB/lQPb79drWOyJVa/DAvg9B/rLB4cC+Nqgdz/TvBbBnr6GBReqn/nRmDgaQEej7WhonozjF+Y2I/fZou/qAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://instagram.com/p/8AtcPrgRtj/" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_top">We're getting ready, are you? #wildcatsnowmakers #skitheeast #herekittykitty #winteriscoming</a></p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">A photo posted by Wildcat Mountain (@wildcatmountain) on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2015-09-24T11:07:44+00:00">Sep 24, 2015 at 4:07am PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## timmyc (Sep 24, 2015)

...


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 24, 2015)

skiur said:


> It wasnt that far, and not steep, just to the bottom of the canyon quad, I prefer that over the current stairway to heaven setup.



actually in my video above, you rode the k1 to the peak and were trucked to the great northern intersection with rime. they did truck from the base to the bottom of canyon quad one season. obviously they didn't consider the truckin a viable solution. i'm fine with the stairway for a couple weeks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2015)

:sly::sly::slyeople go crazy in a z. Is a sign that you all and me have snow storm heat withdrawal symdrem lol


----------



## Tin (Sep 24, 2015)

Sitting on the porch smoking after sundown requires wearing a hoodie. Temps in the 40s tonight in RI!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2015)

Tin said:


> Sitting on the porch smoking after sundown requires wearing a hoodie. Temps in the 40s tonight in RI!



Yes smoking Mary Jane outside in this beautiful weather is sweet ¡!!! Enjoy u 
Luck y


----------



## machski (Sep 24, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> actually in my video above, you rode the k1 to the peak and were trucked to the great northern intersection with rime. they did truck from the base to the bottom of canyon quad one season. obviously they didn't consider the truckin a viable solution. i'm fine with the stairway for a couple weeks.



I heard someone fell out of the truck at some point, thus the lawyers killed that mode.  I kind of liked the truck to Canyon and then up and download it.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 25, 2015)

Bretton Woods Liftie said <40 days till the snow flies today


----------



## Terry (Sep 26, 2015)

Ice on my windshield here this morning. 28 degrees. It is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 26, 2015)

A solid frost in East Burke VT this morning!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Sep 26, 2015)

One inch of snow in the forecast for the Mount Washington summit this Wednesday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> One inch of snow in the forecast for the Mount Washington summit this Wednesday.



Winter start s with sniw fall to me this wins!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 27, 2015)

Temps are consistently dropping into the low 40s at night...heading outside to spot lunar activity, with Denali Vest on!! 
 New downhill boots arriving this week.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2015)

Sons new gear arrives this week too.  Another great sign, we just called to get our sprinkler system blown out!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 28, 2015)

Video dlague!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sons new gear arrives this week too.  Another great sign, we just called to get our sprinkler system blown out!


Buy a compressor and do it yourself.  It pays for itself in one year.  And you get a comprssor.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Buy a compressor and do it yourself.  It pays for itself in one year.  And you get a comprssor.



It only cost $75


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 28, 2015)

yeah but if you get a compressor, you can make snow at home


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> It only cost $75


That is the price I used to pay and I got a compressor for that price at Tractor Supply with a coupon


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> That is the price I used to pay and I got a compressor for that price at Tractor Supply with a coupon



Even better - borrow one from a friend!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Even better - borrow one from a friend!


I do theirs for them now.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 28, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> One inch of snow in the forecast for the Mount Washington summit this Wednesday.



Hiked Tucks on Saturday. Fingers crossed your forecast is correct.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking south from Lions Head trail.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.natice.noaa.gov/pub/ims/ims_gif/DATA/cursnow_asiaeurope.gif
Siberia filling in.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

Pool is closed!


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 29, 2015)

They mowed Cannon the other day.  It almost looked groomed (but green).


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> They mowed Cannon the other day.  It almost looked groomed (but green).


I did not realize they mowed.  This has to be a first!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 29, 2015)

They mow every year.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> They mow every year.


not every where.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 29, 2015)

You have to mow or it takes too much snow to cover and saplings start to grow. Most places do main routes every year and secondary routes every few years.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> You have to mow or it takes too much snow to cover and saplings start to grow. Most places do main routes every year and secondary routes every few years.


I know that it more of tongue in cheek at Cannon.  there are places that have high grass poking through mid year.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 29, 2015)

Friday, Sept 25 at Mittersill.


----------



## granite (Sep 29, 2015)

Some photos from last year's mowing


----------



## granite (Sep 29, 2015)

Mowing on Rocket.  They did not mow Avalanche this year and I think they did not mow Zoomer either.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 29, 2015)

Are they using a regular tractor or is it some kind of tracked vehicle?


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 29, 2015)

granite said:


> Mowing on Rocket.  They did not mow Avalanche this year and I think they did not mow Zoomer either.View attachment 17564



That looks sketchy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## granite (Sep 30, 2015)

It's a big tractor on rubber tires.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 30, 2015)

11" snow in Fairbanks Alaska today


----------



## bootladder (Sep 30, 2015)

SKI/SKIING mags in the mail.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 1, 2015)

bootladder said:


> SKI/SKIING mags in the mail.



With more ridiculous "top 20" rankings of resorts.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> With more ridiculous "top 20" rankings of resorts.



I ended up with 3 copies of that one Not sure what happened but I got one with someone else's name on it with my address. None of the other issues I got in the past had this person's name on. First time. Wonder if Skiing screwed up printing labels. I usually get 2 one with the wife's name and 1 with mine. Free of course.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 1, 2015)

Now I'm STARTING my barbecue in the dark.


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2015)

Let's see.  I'm just about on track...

60° F: Southern Californians shiver uncontrollably. People  in New England sunbathe.
50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat. People in New  England plant gardens.

40° F: Italian & English cars won't start. People in New  England drive with the windows down.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 1, 2015)

Not local but still stoke inducing


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 1, 2015)

http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/snow-report-halley-obrien?brn=ski&src=email&date=100115&lnk=image

This was pretty funny


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 1, 2015)

I stopped wearing shorts everyday this last week!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2015)

My home hillgot snow today and more in the forecast over the weekend. Ready to drive now!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 2, 2015)

billski said:


> Let's see.  I'm just about on track...
> 
> 60° F: Southern Californians shiver uncontrollably. People  in New England sunbathe.
> 50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat. People in New  England plant gardens.
> ...



I corrected it for you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2015)

Cleaning and putting away winter threamls ready to go now in proper winter draws perfect to due with music one day from 2 jobs , and Mary J along with coffee and çleaning fun. Sublime why you get hooked to smack another talented artists gone to soon.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 3, 2015)

Summit temp of 21F and a wind chill of 6F on the Mount Washington summit today. Unfortunately the last system that came through brought rain, not snow.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarloaf made snow today.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 3, 2015)

Had to turn the furnace on for the first time this season!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## mbedle (Oct 3, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Had to turn the furnace on for the first time this season!  I LOVE IT!



Same here - was pretty cold this morning in the house. Put a thermal shirt on today to work outside.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 3, 2015)

It took a fleece, a soft shell and a Gore-tex hardshell to stay warm enough at my son's soccer game this afternoon!!

Plus I needed to wear some fleece gloves to!!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 3, 2015)

Fireplace has been running for a week!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 3, 2015)

Heat on, at least at night, since September 21st.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Windows open, fan on today.

Not quite there yet.


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 3, 2015)

It is currently below freezing outside here tonight.

Heat is still off, I did put an extra blanket on the bed tonight.


----------



## marcski (Oct 4, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> It is currently below freezing outside here tonight.
> 
> Heat is still off, I did put an extra blanket on the bed tonight.



I'm trying to resist putting the heat on also. My energy bill needs some downtime! Damn, I still had the AC on here last week!!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Same here - was pretty cold this morning in the house. Put a thermal shirt on today to work outside.



+1


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 4, 2015)

Frost last night.  

Highway Star is complaining about Killington.  Oh, wait...  That happens all year round.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 4, 2015)

At the Second Annual New England Whiskey Tasting yesterday at Twin River people were talking skiing with the Mad River Distillery guy


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 4, 2015)

I was at the bank yesterday, the teller was complaining about the cold, damp, dreary weather. I told her to cheer up, it'll be snowing soon. She, and several people in line behind me just groaned. I love being a contrarian!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 4, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I was at the bank yesterday, the teller was complaining about the cold, damp, dreary weather. I told her to cheer up, it'll be snowing soon. She, and several people in line behind me just groaned. I love being a contrarian!



I for the life of me will never understand the amount of complaining people will about the weather in new england. 4 seasons is great...and its not like this is the only possible place they could reside. Florida needs bank tellers too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2015)

Heat on in the evening in my son's bedroom. No where else yet.  Living in a town filled with many college students, this is the tell tale sign winter is almost here:


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 4, 2015)

snoseek said:


> I for the life of me will never understand the amount of complaining people will about the weather in new england. 4 seasons is great...and its not like this is the only possible place they could reside. Florida needs bank tellers too.



One legitimate is the lack of sunshine in the winter.  I don't like when we go days without seeing the sun.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 4, 2015)

For me, once the leaves are gone I've wanted it to snow long before I began skiing. On cloudy, dreary days when the leaves are gone, it is depressing. Everything is just gray and brown. Snow looks so much better. More so now that I'm a semifunctioning Alpineoholic.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 4, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I was at the bank yesterday, the teller was complaining about the cold, damp, dreary weather. I told her to cheer up, it'll be snowing soon. She, and several people in line behind me just groaned. I love being a contrarian!



Haha...I love doing that too! I even have a countdown on my whiteboard at work of the number of days until snowmaking begins at Sugarbush! Most people are not a fan of seeing that.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Heat on in the evening in my son's bedroom. No where else yet.  Living in a town filled with many college students, this is the tell tale sign winter is almost here:



That is funny. I am going to have to share that.

Heat is on in North Conway. The frost was very heavy this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> For me, once the leaves are gone I've wanted it to snow long before I began skiing. On cloudy, dreary days when the leaves are gone, it is depressing. Everything is just gray and brown. Snow looks so much better. More so now that I'm a semifunctioning Alpineoholic.



Agreed.  Least favorite time of the year is approximately October 20th to November 20th.  Dreary, raw and many days where the weather isn't good to do anything outside.  Occasionally get a few decent ski days, occasionally a few good hiking weather days, but for the most part the weather sucks.

May can be the same way on the opposite side of the season unless it's a dry, sunny spring.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 4, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Haha...I love doing that too! I even have a countdown on my whiteboard at work of the number of days until snowmaking begins at Sugarbush! Most people are not a fan of seeing that.



I always tell people that complain about the cold and snow that its always nice in Florida! Most dont like that answer!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2015)

Too cold and windy to fish on the res yesterday and even today.

Skis will be turning underfoot in another month.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed.  Least favorite time of the year is approximately October 20th to November 20th.  Dreary, raw and many days where the weather isn't good to do anything outside.  Occasionally get a few decent ski days, occasionally a few good hiking weather days, but for the most part the weather sucks.
> 
> May can be the same way on the opposite side of the season unless it's a dry, sunny spring.



Used to feel the same way till I started BC , now I use that time for bike and hike trimming .only on Sundays so as not to piss off any hunters.
Sometimes the oak leaves make it a bit slick . Thinking of taking some rock skis and trying a few spots .


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> For me, once the leaves are gone I've wanted it to snow long before I began skiing. On cloudy, dreary days when the leaves are gone, it is depressing. Everything is just gray and brown. Snow looks so much better. More so now that I'm a semifunctioning Alpineoholic.



+1 hate gray snowless, leaveless days


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2015)

Seeing pictures of western NY seeing snow falling at Snowy Ridge an hour ago on Facebookcrappy lol!??! Ya I want to ski to but I know be soon now, k starts making some soon for real .


----------



## SnowRock (Oct 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Heat on in the evening in my son's bedroom. No where else yet.  Living in a town filled with many college students, this is the tell tale sign winter is almost here:


 that looks like the far hills race meet in jersey aka the hunt. Wonder if that is where the pic is from


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed.  Least favorite time of the year is approximately October 20th to November 20th.  Dreary, raw and many days where the weather isn't good to do anything outside.  Occasionally get a few decent ski days, occasionally a few good hiking weather days, but for the most part the weather sucks.
> 
> May can be the same way on the opposite side of the season unless it's a dry, sunny spring.



Disagree-- this time of year is best for outdoor bonfires.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw a couple of pictures of light snow/frost in the Adirondacks yesterday.


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 5, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Disagree-- this time of year is best for outdoor bonfires.



and for mountain biking, it's really nice to be active outside and not be drenched in sweat.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2015)

Worked and hiked in Franconia Notch yesterday.  Leaves were still mostly green.  But they got a hard freeze Saturday night and a frost in the valley.  Temps never rose about 40's on sunday.  Those leaves will be full of color this week.  Sure sign winter is on our doorstep.  Quickly finish up that honey-do list and make sure you've get plenty of tread left on your snow tires.   It's gonna be here soon!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 5, 2015)

NWS officially declares it's too cold to issue freeze/frost warnings.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2015)

Ski house membership, check
Clothing, Good enough
Equipment, check
Ski vouchers, ordered
Heat packs, plenty.
Snow tires, plenty of tread
Sleeping bag for those "emergency" snow situations - came in time for my birthday!


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2015)

Abubob said:


> NWS officially declares it's too cold to issue freeze/frost warnings.


foolish thinking.  Well, keep them over in Gray Maine, they'll never know!

Then again the Weather Channel will issue an Armageddon Alert.   I'm sure they'll start naming frost events soon.:roll:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 5, 2015)

billski said:


> Snow tires, plenty of tread..........



ALL new snows for both Xterra(Firestone Winterforce UVs) & FWD Accord(GT Altimax Arctics)..via TireRack. The cheap things I've dealt with last couple winters were not Cooper's best & latest...nor Bridgestone's(1992 stock AT tires:lol:...51K mi)

ski gear......check(...and walkmode downhill boots)
ski clothes...check
skis............have a few+ to demo..

SL:  resident $42/Wednesdays
Saddleback:  (haven't committed yet)
(watching for vouchers..)


----------



## tumbler (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone else have a crap load of acorns?  They are literally accumulating in my yard.  Sign of a snowy winter, right?


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 5, 2015)

Started using the wood stove Thursday night. First full frost this morning in Littleton.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2015)

How's your girlfriend doing wtcobb?   I hope much better.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2015)

Just picked up my son's skis.  Just got them mounted.  Starting to tune our skis!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a good sign.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> This is a good sign.


Is that Cannon? Are they getting ready to ice up the chairs again?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Is that Cannon? Are they getting ready to ice up the chairs again?



Rime at K.


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2015)

tumbler said:


> Anyone else have a crap load of acorns?  They are literally accumulating in my yard.  Sign of a snowy winter, right?


  Yep.  I'm pretty sure the squirrels are throwing them at me.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> This is a good sign.



Like their quote on their post - "Hope you enjoyed summer. We're preparing to end it."


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Like their quote on their post - "Hope you enjoyed summer. We're preparing to end it."



In software engineering parlance, we have three stages:  1. End of Life, 2. Discontinued, 3. Obsolete.  
Thanks to the frost, we have just completed Stage 1.


----------



## slatham (Oct 6, 2015)

We have winter season forecasts - or fall updates - coming out. All point to a good winter in the NE if not as cold and r@#* free as last winter. Also I'd say that overall confidence is lower than last year (or 2) given El Nino. But it looks to NOT be a typical El Nino year (which are often bad in the NE) due to numerous factors, several of which were in play last year (or 2) and helped with the cold (PDO for instance). Worth a web search for more details.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2015)

slatham said:


> We have winter season forecasts - or fall updates - coming out. All point to a good winter in the NE if not as cold and r@#* free as last winter. Also I'd say that overall confidence is lower than last year (or 2) given El Nino. But it looks to NOT be a typical El Nino year (which are often bad in the NE) due to numerous factors, several of which were in play last year (or 2) and helped with the cold (PDO for instance). Worth a web search for more details.



Should post this in the Winter forecast thread!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Rime at K.


Yeah I really didn't think it was Cannon cause there's no Powerline there. I was trying to make a bad joke. Bomb-o!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Is that Cannon? Are they getting ready to ice up the chairs again?





Abubob said:


> Yeah I really didn't think it was Cannon cause there's no Powerline there. I was trying to make a bad joke. Bomb-o!!


K can be the same too although this wasn't caused by snowmaking


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 6, 2015)

Silvertons annual face shots and base shots pic, taken today, 10/6


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2015)

Ever been?  How far of a ride is it from the Aspen or Summit County areas?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ever been?  How far of a ride is it from the Aspen or Summit County areas?



I have not. I want to spend a week down there and knock out that, telluride, and a day or two at wolf. I believe stephski went there a couple years ago. 

It's about 6 hours from me. Guesstimating about 5 and 4 hours from summit and aspen, respectively


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 7, 2015)

We aren't the only ones getting grumpy this time of year.  

I present Killington Mountain School's finest alum:
http://heavy.com/news/2015/10/luke-...cut-long-island-umass-facebook-union-manager/


.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 7, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> We aren't the only ones getting grumpy this time of year.
> 
> I present Killington Mountain School's finest alum:
> http://heavy.com/news/2015/10/luke-...cut-long-island-umass-facebook-union-manager/
> ...



This kid will be a member at a country club someday. He will just blend right in, trust me.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2015)

snoseek said:


> This kid will be a member at a country club someday. He will just blend right in, trust me.


Sounds like he was told to leave UMASS.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 7, 2015)

snoseek said:


> This kid will be a member at a country club someday. He will just blend right in, trust me.



Bringing class to the Uconn Ski team! NOT!


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2015)

How looks like a spoiled brat!  Probably leaves his skis on the ground too and gets pissed if someone skis over them!


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm not at all surprised that he chose to ski at Killington.  I hear that Killington has some really good macaroni and cheese.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 7, 2015)

What a jackoff ! Ive done stupid stuff in my life but never in front of a bunch of people while giving the finger to the kid recording it all. That manager should eb given an award for being so patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 7, 2015)

I just looked up his points on USSA. He is a shitty ski racer as well!


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2015)

Got sprinklers blown out!  Now we are ready for snow.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 7, 2015)

Went swimming in the ocean on Cape Cod today. Cold. Much colder than late Oct last year.  Hopefully a good sign for early skiing.  But I'm sure there's no correlation.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 8, 2015)

snowbrush is in the truck

ordering some oil

stacking up the firewood

first vouchers/deals purchased!

bring it!


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 8, 2015)

*Almost* had to pull out the scraper for the car this morning. Needed some washer fluid to get the frost clear.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 8, 2015)

Guess it's time to adjust bindings for the new boots and give all the skis a tune. Now time is running out!


----------



## machski (Oct 9, 2015)

The radar starts getting those nice blue hues on it!


----------



## machski (Oct 9, 2015)

And here it is!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2015)

Yesterday on Mount Mansfield!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 9, 2015)

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 9, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Yesterday on Mount Mansfield!



Or from 2012... :razz:

https://www.facebook.com/WCAXTV/pho...40859045441/10152149659820442/?type=3&fref=nf


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 9, 2015)

Murdochville (Gaspé Peninsula, Quebec)

Issued: 3:45 PM EDT Friday 9 October 2015
Forecast
Tonight	Rain changing to snow late this evening. Wet snow over higher terrain early this evening. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind becoming northwest 20 km/h overnight. Low minus 1.


----------



## SnowRock (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like maybe some snow on Mansfield next weekend though.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2015)

Snowmaking window late next week through the weekend.  Potential for some natural as well


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 10, 2015)

A friend hiked Mt Moosilake this morning and reported about two inches fresh on the summit. We are close!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 10, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> A friend hiked Mt Moosilake this morning and reported about two inches fresh on the summit. We are close!



Cant wait to see real snow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 11, 2015)

Pic from Mt Moosilauke in NH yesterday. Love it!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 11, 2015)

New skis mounted and ready to go


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 11, 2015)

Starting Thursday night until Saturday looks like the higher elevations of the northern Greens and Whites could get up to 6+ inches.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 12, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Starting Thursday night until Saturday looks like the higher elevations of the northern Greens and Whites could get up to 6+ inches.



Here I am wondering if K will blow snow next wknd. Temps look very favorable esp saturday night per NWS with a K peak forecasted low of 21.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 12, 2015)

Saw some real snow while flying over the Alps on Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 12, 2015)

Always a good sight for the looming season when you see stacks of snowmaking hose ready for deployment while hiking around!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2015)

Did my yearly Columbus day order for wax and stuff from Artech. Bringing the skis to be tuned this weekend and getting a new Helmet and Goggles. Its getter closer....


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2015)

*You're all welcome*

Posted on August 31...



ss20 said:


> October 10 for Arapahoe Basin
> October 17 for Killington
> 
> No fooling around this year.




Completely wrong on A-Basin but one day off on Killington's opening day.  Will you guys be paying me in cash, check, or beer?


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Saw this on my car this morning, oh that and I'm skiing tomorrow!


----------



## Skikarl (Oct 18, 2015)

Sunday river opens tomorrow!


-Karl


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Saw this on my car this morning, oh that and I'm skiing tomorrow!



Snow on the windshield, a welcomed sight....  However my pines are parallel to the driveway(~15' away)...bits of pine needles are usually on the windshield as well, delivered by the all too present wind up here:smile:...



Skikarl said:


> Sunday river opens tomorrow!



A great time of year Kark...I'm ignoring all the leaves that've fallen this weekend, gonna wait another week+ to rake up.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 18, 2015)

A few flakes falling in Southern New England just now!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2015)

Catskills to . getting snow today uo top. Everyone hope this is beginning if great snowy season.!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 18, 2015)

Was snowing pretty hard at MRG yesterday for a bit and SB was nice and white this morning...


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2015)

Everyone is tagging my wife and I on FB about snow.  Happy place!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> Everyone is tagging my wife and I on FB about snow.  Happy place!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Glad ur so happy about your wife being "tagged"


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Glad ur so happy about your wife being "tagged"



+1 
that was my first thought on his statement as well


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2015)

I am more impressed with this fun at MRG than anything happening at Killington or Sunday River.

https://instagram.com/p/8_GbFTs6mw/?taken-by=skitheeast


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I am more impressed with this fun at MRG than anything happening at Killington or Sunday River.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8_GbFTs6mw/?taken-by=skitheeast



Nice on natural


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 18, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I am more impressed with this fun at MRG than anything happening at Killington or Sunday River.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8_GbFTs6mw/?taken-by=skitheeast


Right on!


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I am more impressed with this fun at MRG than anything happening at Killington or Sunday River.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8_GbFTs6mw/?taken-by=skitheeast



Nice I agree!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 21, 2015)

First snowfall! Only about a month late but I'll take it


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 21, 2015)

I was hiking Mt. Tom on Sunday and it was flurrying.  I got all excited just from that!  Won't be long now!


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 21, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> New skis mounted and ready to go



Love those Magnums. Picking mine up from Summer storage this weekend.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2015)

Skimaine said:


> Love those Magnums. Picking mine up from Summer storage this weekend.



They were a $175 Sierra Trading post 4th of July purchase this season. Have never been on them but at that price and the reviews they get I couldn't pass up for a true hardpack ski.


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 21, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> They were a $175 Sierra Trading post 4th of July purchase this season. Have never been on them but at that price and the reviews they get I couldn't pass up for a true hardpack ski.



They are a great hard snow ski.  Great grip, stable and quick. Just enough early rise to allow them to handle the crud well as the trails get chopped up.  You got a great deal.


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2015)

Everything posted in this thread were all false signs!  Never ending fall!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 11, 2015)

I blame it on Killington.   Winter starts when they say so - and the clearly screwed up this year.  With great power comes great responsibility.  


.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2015)

Second signs - this is the week for big resort discounts.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

Third sign: snowblowers on the move.  back of pickup this AM.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

billski said:


> Third sign: snowblowers on the move.  back of pickup this AM.


Duse, the ski season has started and should be still if wasn't for this weather.  What rock have you been under?


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Duse, the ski season has started and should be still if wasn't for this weather.  What rock have you been under?


Under the rock called work.   scroll back in this thread and you'll see I pointed this out in the summer time   Had a great view of the three open trails at Loveland last week.  
Kmart, meh; Not so much.   Regards, Duse


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

billski said:


> Under the rock called work.   scroll back in this thread and you'll see I pointed this out in the summer time   Had a great view of the three open trails at Loveland last week.
> Kmart, meh; Not so much.   Regards, Duse


Snowblowers have been in stores since September and I have seen them in back of trucks since October. Just sayin'


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Snowblowers have been in stores since September and I have seen them in back of trucks since October. Just sayin'



Snowblowers are for those who waste time blowing snow rather than skiing it!  I just have someone plow my driveway!  I have not seen him yet and from the sounds of it probably not until the new year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Snowblowers are for those who waste time blowing snow rather than skiing it!  I just have someone plow my driveway!  I have not seen him yet and from the sounds of it probably not until the new year.



I do mine when it is still dark out. Never do it in day light


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Snowblowers are for those who waste time blowing snow rather than skiing it!  I just have someone plow my driveway!  I have not seen him yet and from the sounds of it probably not until the new year.


I guess it's not legal to page back in a thread.  De je vu all over again!


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

billski said:


> I guess it's not legal to page back in a thread.  De je vu all over again!



What else do have to do - not like there is any snow around!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Snowblowers are for those who waste time blowing snow rather than skiing it!  I just have someone plow my driveway!  I have not seen him yet and from the sounds of it probably not until the new year.


 Unless you have a driveway that can not be plowed


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Snowblowers are for those who waste time blowing snow rather than skiing it!  I just have someone plow my driveway!  I have not seen him yet and from the sounds of it probably not until the new year.



In other threads you complain about a $2-4 hike in lift ticket and gear prices but pay someone plow your driveway. I really hope for this forum's sake you get to go skiing soon.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 12, 2015)

I would never let a plow driver dictate when I can get to the ski slopes.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I would never let a plow driver dictate when I can get to the ski slopes.



I don't either,  I drive through the snow and when I return the driveway is clear!  It is called multitasking!


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Unless you have a driveway that can not be plowed



Yup. The house I rented last year had too steep a driveway for even a snowblower. Lots of shoveling last winter...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Yup. The house I rented last year had too steep a driveway for even a snowblower. Lots of shoveling last winter...


I have a retaining wall for the pool at the end.  And plow drivers don't do a good job back dragging.


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I have a retaining wall for the pool at the end.  And plow drivers don't do a good job back dragging.


Garage under with driveway close to the property line and a retaining wall at the end.  Have never had anyone plow my driveway.

First (of now three) next door neighbors had theirs plowed and the plow driver had to back drag.  They usually had chewed up lawn around their driveway in the spring.  No thanks.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

this thread sure has wandered far from the thread title!  Tried to bring it back, no luck.  Just change the title to "General Ramblings about ski conditions, snow removal gear and resorts.


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2015)

billski said:


> this thread sure has wandered far from the thread title!  Tried to bring it back, no luck.  Just change the title to "General Ramblings about ski conditions, snow removal gear and resorts.


Need more signs that ski season is near...


----------



## Terry (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought tonight would be a good evening to try and find all my ski stuff and pack it in my bag. I found an old pair of dirty socks and a half empty flask in my bag from the last time I skied last spring. Working on finishing off the flask tonight. Hot Damn 100!


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2015)

It appears that adult kickball season is finally winding down around here...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 12, 2015)

Terry said:


> Working on finishing off the flask tonight. Hot Damn 100!



After reading this thread, evidently you need to pass that around!  :wink:


----------



## Los (Aug 11, 2016)

bump

discounted smuggs tix for the 2016-2017 season are now available on liftopia. 

A small sign that the season cometh.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 11, 2016)

good day all. it's early august and skiing is on the brain. i'm sure i'll be lurking around here quite a bit again.

i just cleared dec 21-jan 2 off from work. i'm going to either go visit SLC buddy or denver buddy from 12/21-26, then come back 27 and link up with the girlfriend on the 28 and drive up to tremblant for skiing 29-30-31, and new years eve in montreal, drive back to nyc on 1/1. conditions willing. got fully refundable hotels in tremblant and montreal already booked. all ski days around xmas/new years will be max pass.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 11, 2016)

Skiing in 90 days or less!


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2016)

First e-mail from a local ski shop that's now open for the season.  Would have to come on what seems to be the hottest day of the summer so far.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 11, 2016)

Leaves turning and falling from a few trees on my property make it look more like mid-late Sept than mid August. Anyone else?


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 11, 2016)

Walnut leaves falling , Purple martins left but Humming birds still around.


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Leaves turning and falling from a few trees on my property make it look more like mid-late Sept than mid August. Anyone else?


Tree in the backyard has dropped almost all of its leaves and some birches have dropped as well.  If only it were a sign of fall and not of drought stress...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm logging into AlpineZone again. Must be a sign.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 11, 2016)

The Patriots are playing tonight, albeit preseason.  Always a good sign.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 11, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm logging into AlpineZone again. Must be a sign.



The first true sign of summer coming to an end. Tuna is back !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 11, 2016)

Had a ski dream a few nights ago.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 11, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Had a ski dream a few nights ago.



Ski dreams are the best. Unless they involve some bizarre situation like lack of snow, equipment failure, something weird going on with the lifts, or some random dream-person preventing you from getting about the business of skiing.

Mine almost always take place at the same surreal dream resort. This resort tends to evolve continually as I experience different ski areas in waking life. A little bit of everything, and then some.


----------



## RichT (Aug 11, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ski dreams are the best. Unless they involve some bizarre situation like lack of snow, equipment failure, something weird going on with the lifts, or some random dream-person preventing you from getting about the business of skiing.
> 
> Mine almost always take place at the same surreal dream resort. This resort tends to evolve continually as I experience different ski areas in waking life. A little bit of everything, and then some.




Mine involves the lift going thru my hotel room (ultimate ski in ski out)!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2016)

Watching live football.


----------



## Los (Aug 11, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Had a ski dream a few nights ago.



Yep- the ski dreams are starting up for me too. Reminds me that I'd like to master lucid dreaming. How awesome would that be....


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2016)

People shocked by the price of a Stowe season pass.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 11, 2016)

I've gone back to skimap.org and randomly set one as my work desktop background. Right now it's set to park city


----------



## yeggous (Aug 12, 2016)

I've started looking at planning my vacation. Just decide to forego Jackson Hole, Salt Lake City, or Colorado. The Dolomites sound like a good idea.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 12, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I've started looking at planning my vacation. Just decide to forego Jackson Hole, Salt Lake City, or Colorado. The Dolomites sound like a good idea.


Cortina is a fun place to stay.Although expensive the town is has a great nightlife and potential to connect to hundreds of lifts through the Dolimiti Superski.Have been to Cortina but not for skiing.Its close to Venice if you want to mae an inteerstng combo trip.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2016)

Saw my first live snow patches since May for me yesterday! Out vacationing at Yellowstone with the family now and there's still a few patches left at higher elevations! Today should really help increase the coming season excitement as we're driving over to Big Sky and taking their alpine adventure tour which involves rides on one of their high speed quads and the Lone Peak Tram!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 12, 2016)

bought my first tickets for the year - Whiteface 4 pack.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

Saw this in Maine last Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Saw this in Maine last Sunday.



I would have to ask him.


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> People shocked by the price of a Stowe season pass.



We should never stop being shocked by that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Edd said:


> We should never stop being shocked by that.


I guess you haven't seen Deer Valley or Sun Valley pricing.


----------



## Edd (Aug 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I guess you haven't seen Deer Valley or Sun Valley pricing.



I haven't, but not those aren't competing Northeast resorts, so I don't consider it the same thing. By the measure of New England resorts, Stowe's season pass rates are sky high.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Edd said:


> I haven't, but not those aren't competing Northeast resorts, so I don't consider it the same thing. By the measure of New England resorts, Stowe's season pass rates are sky high.


As are Deer Valley & Sun Valley passes compared to their competition. You can buy an Epic pass & ski Park City for less than 1/2 the price of a Deer Valley pass & they're located right next to eachother.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 13, 2016)

Places like Stowe, Deer Valley and Sun Valley don't care about skiers who ski on the cheap. 

In fact, those places are happy that this buying segment doesn't ski at their resorts. They are deliberately pricing their product to attract high end spenders and discourage brown baggers at the same time.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 13, 2016)

Get a VT-5 pass and a VT-3 pass and go to Stowe twice each year 40 bucks a ticket..


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Places like Stowe, Deer Valley and Sun Valley don't care about skiers who ski on the cheap.
> 
> In fact, those places are happy that this buying segment doesn't ski at their resorts. They are deliberately pricing their product to attract high end spenders and discourage brown baggers at the same time.



On point!  It is funny though Vail offers the Epic Pass variations yet a single lift ticket last season was $165.  So they are set up for skiing on the cheap with the pass and those who do not care or know can spend a lot.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 13, 2016)

dlague said:


> So they are set up for skiing on the cheap with the pass and those who do not care or know can spend a lot.



Equally incisive. Many marketing designs depend on the outsider $$.


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2016)

Snow at higher elevation last night around here.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cortina is a fun place to stay.Although expensive the town is has a great nightlife and potential to connect to hundreds of lifts through the Dolimiti Superski.Have been to Cortina but not for skiing.Its close to Venice if you want to mae an inteerstng combo trip.



Tickets booked. Venice was too expensive so I'm flying to Milan. Airfare $660, midsize rental car $440 for 10 days including the CDW. My wife is demanding a day in Venice en route which I'll allow. I am stoked.

Where in the Dolomites should we stay? A few days in Cortina to be sure.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Tickets booked. Venice was too expensive so I'm flying to Milan. Airfare $660, midsize rental car $440 for 10 days including the CDW. My wife is demanding a day in Venice en route which I'll allow. I am stoked.
> 
> Where in the Dolomites should we stay? A few days in Cortina to be sure.
> 
> ...



I never stayed in Cortina,only stopped for the day on the way to Venice so I have no beta their.Milan is the place to fly into as thats where I did also.I was only talking about a day trip to Venice if you have not been as its only 2-3 hours away.If it were me and trying to please the wife with the Venice spur,here is what I would do.From Milan head towards Venice.On the way you will go by Lake Guarda,stop there if only for a few hours and then to Venice.Do at least one night there and then head north towrds the Alps of Cortina and the like and finish your ski trip there.Then back to Milan.If you look on a map you will see this route makes sense.Enjoy,Italy is amazing.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 15, 2016)

Los said:


> Yep- the ski dreams are starting up for me too. Reminds me that I'd like to master lucid dreaming. How awesome would that be....



Lucid dreams are whacked.. If you have a buzz going and finish a drink right before bed things can get crazy


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 15, 2016)

It was 46 degrees this morning. Definitely had a "winter is coming" feel to it


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2016)

Jealous. It's been hot as hell in the Northeast for a few weeks


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jealous. It's been hot as hell in the Northeast for a few weeks


It's been brutal. Reinforces why I hate summer


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jealous. It's been hot as hell in the Northeast for a few weeks



Love the heat - hate the humidity!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 16, 2016)

its been too hot to even ride my bike or hit the trail. this horrible time of year needs to end soon and fast.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2016)

Heh, too hot to fish! Night temps have been awful.

The dog days will soon pass.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 16, 2016)

Yup getting fat this summer as its too hot to hike and too hot to not keep IPAdrated.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 18, 2016)

Was in Amesbury, MA recently and noticed quite a few acorns on the ground already.

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 18, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Was in Amesbury, MA recently and noticed quite a few acorns on the ground already.
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk



Really were coming down in RI for a couple weeks. Thinking the drought is going to make for an early and quick leaf season as well.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Really were coming down in RI for a couple weeks. Thinking the drought is going to make for an early and quick leaf season as well.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe that is normal out here. In upstate if I see acorns the beginning of August I get excited. I remember building a house in 2010 or 2011 and my truck getting absolutely pummeled with acorns in September. The ski season that followed was insane in the Catskills from what I remember. 

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Aug 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Thinking the drought is going to make for an early and quick leaf season as well.



This past weekend by Sugarbush:


----------



## Los (Aug 18, 2016)

First ski mag showed up in the mail today.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 19, 2016)

Its snowing in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 22, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Maybe that is normal out here. In upstate if I see acorns the beginning of August I get excited. I remember building a house in 2010 or 2011 and my truck getting absolutely pummeled with acorns in September. The ski season that followed was insane in the Catskills from what I remember.
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk



Speaking of acorns, the tree by my driveway has some monster acorns this year. 
Have a funny memory of being in a house in fall years ago , neat place Frank Lloyd Wright type house with a flat roof . Every gust of wind would roll the acorns across the roof to the other side and back .


----------



## Tin (Aug 22, 2016)

Tops of burning bushes are starting to go along with some stuff in our backyard.


----------



## dlague (Aug 22, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Its snowing in the Rocky Mountains.



yup the local 14er had this forecast for Saturday:



A chance of rain showers before 11pm, then a slight chance of *snow showers*. Some thunder is also possible. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 33. West northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. Total nighttime snow accumulation approximately one inch possible.


I am looking forward to seeing Pikes Peak snowcapped driving to work every day.  At least the snow is starting to appear in the weather reports and being talked about in the news.

Also the ski movie tour dates are all published

http://skimovie.com/tour/
http://www.tetongravity.com/tours
http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 22, 2016)

"Ridge Season" for glider pilots is near. Cold fronts start up again steady winds equal some high speed fun. Wave season as well this one is on my bucket list but pretty far down , would love to see Mount Washington from the air again . took a plane ride in winter on a bluebird day.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 23, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Its snowing in the Rocky Mountains.



Denver 9 had a reporter up on Mt Evans in the snow last Friday.  When the cold front came through it went from 85 down to about 45 (and windy) Friday night.  A little shock to the system, beautiful low 70's when we left Saturday.  Gotta to love Denver weather.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Denver 9 had a reporter up on Mt Evans in the snow last Friday.  When the cold front came through it went from 85 down to about 45 (and windy) Friday night.  A little shock to the system, beautiful low 70's when we left Saturday.  Gotta to love Denver weather.



It is like that all along the Front Range and all summer long.  Storms come over the mountains just about everyday (at least this summer) and drop the temps really fast then after the storm passes the temps go back up.  I have seen days that are in the eighties drop to fifties with large hail and then in the evening get back to the 70's.  BTW they complain about 35% humidity which I find entertaining.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2016)

Los said:


> First ski mag showed up in the mail today.



Yup. First Powder magazine arrived today


----------



## becca m (Aug 24, 2016)

Dropped into REI in Reading, MA and saw they had started to put out the skis & snowboards


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

becca m said:


> Dropped into REI in Reading, MA and saw they had started to put out the skis & snowboards



Speaking of REI, set foot in o e of there stores locally and almost dropped.  Their prices are not for the faint of heart.  Nice to see gear getting put out though.

Out here Christy Sports is holding  a big ski sale and have partnered with ski resorts to sell discounted 4 packs and passes.


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2016)

dlague said:


> Speaking of REI, set foot in o e of there stores locally and almost dropped.  Their prices are not for the faint of heart.  Nice to see gear getting put out though.


I like REI but only when I can get stuff on sale.  I've been able to get really good deals on skis and boots through them...when the timing's right.


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

hammer said:


> I like REI but only when I can get stuff on sale.  I've been able to get really good deals on skis and boots through them...when the timing's right.



Yup timing is everything.  I find better deals online with them then in brick and mortar locations.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2016)

REI is expensive but they do have a great return policy. I bought rock climbing shoes and after using them 3-4 times I decided that they were painfully too small and swapped them out no questions asked. 

Their "garage sales" where they sell returned gear for a discount can be a steal.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2016)

In other news.....

A-Basin



Breck


Copper 


Stoke meter is getting pegged


----------



## Tin (Aug 24, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> In other news.....
> 
> A-Basin
> View attachment 20572
> ...


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> In other news.....
> 
> A-Basin
> View attachment 20572
> ...



Yup this is all over the news here!  Loveland also posted pictures!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, those Rocky Mtn pics rock....


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2016)

First day I was able to see snow on Pikes Peak on my way to work!  This pic was taken around 10 from my office but it looked even better a 7 am. Not a whole lot but it is visible.  Made me smile!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/08/heavy-snow-closes-beartooth-pass-in-montana


----------



## jimk (Aug 26, 2016)

I got a new pair of skis in the mail.  Last year's model Nordica NRGy 80's.  These are for the East Coast.  177cm long, 80mm under foot and not that much sidecut, which I'm hoping will be good for bumps and scarving-up frontside terrain.;-)
Got them from a Boston store - Ski Monster.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2016)

SKI buyers guide came in the mail today.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2016)

Got a card in the mail today from a local ski shop advertising their annual pre-season ski & board tune-up sale!


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2016)

Ski sales event are kicking in!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski sales event are kicking in!





Not a bad haul for a Saturday.

For the wife.. Dynastar Exclusive Eden 85/165 with system bindings.. Technica boots
For me.. Atomic Vantage 90 CTi 90/185 with whatever matching 13 DIN bindings those are


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 27, 2016)

The vantage is a nice ski.  Have a buddy who skis that same ski in a 185 and raves about them.  Nice work


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 20588
> 
> Not a bad haul for a Saturday.
> 
> ...



My wife has the women's version of the Vantage line  - Vantage Supreme.  She likes that ski a lot.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2016)

A Basin yesterday.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> A Basin yesterday.



Looks skiable to me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Aug 28, 2016)

Tim Kelley just said a chance of snow on Mount Washington Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2016)

Pikes Peak today


----------



## jimk (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice shot D.

I made a rookie mistake.  Bought a flat ski thinking I could switch system bindings from a four year old ski I blew the edge out of onto the new flat ski.  Oops.  No can do.  Had to buy new bindings for new ski.  My internet bargain turned out to not be such a bargain. And I felt pretty foolish bringing all this to local ski shop for clarification and assistance.   At least I gave them about $175 of my binding/mounting/waxing business for the new set-up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 28, 2016)

What ski did you get?


----------



## jimk (Aug 28, 2016)

jimk said:


> I got a new pair of skis in the mail.  Last year's model Nordica NRGy 80's.  These are for the East Coast.  177cm long, 80mm under foot and not that much sidecut, which I'm hoping will be good for bumps and scarving-up frontside terrain.;-)
> Got them from a Boston store - Ski Monster.


Nordica NRGy 80


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Pikes Peak today



Just keeps getting better!  From my office today!




And on my way to work!  A little cloud covered but snow below treeline!


----------



## Tin (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome stuff D!


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> Awesome stuff D!



Thanks Tin and JimK

That stuff puts a smile on my face everyday!  Been a good week for visual stoke!


----------



## Jully (Aug 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> That stuff puts a smile on my face everyday!  Been a good week for visual stoke!



Quite jealous of your work environment!


----------



## Los (Aug 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Just keeps getting better!  From my office today!
> 
> View attachment 20594
> 
> ...



You've found paradise


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Aug 29, 2016)

This was a somewhat convincing sign for me last week:


----------



## Quietman (Aug 30, 2016)

The cooler air tonight is very welcome after the hottest August on record in the Boston area since data started being recorded in the 1880's. This summer has been great for the electric companies, and people who like 85+ temps.  I hate the heat and tonight was my 1st hike up South Pack in a long time as the dryer air and cool winds were great and really enjoyed sitting on top of the fire tower for a while. We really need this trend of drought and high temps to break soon.  The deja vu to last year is really starting to scare me!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 30, 2016)

Jully said:


> Quite jealous of your work environment!



Definitely! Doesn't look like you'll be waiting much longer D.


----------



## dlague (Aug 30, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Definitely! Doesn't look like you'll be waiting much longer D.



From Loveland with fingers crossed!


----------



## ss20 (Aug 30, 2016)

Got some new Dynastar CR74 Fluid skis from Evo.  $380 with bindings.  172cm, 72mm waist, and a little bit of tip rocker.  Tightish 16m turning radius was the deciding factor.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2016)

TPS came on in the FJ as it was parked outside.


----------



## dlague (Aug 30, 2016)

Puck it said:


> TPS came on in the FJ as it was parked outside.



What!  You parked it outside?


----------



## joshua segal (Aug 31, 2016)

Didn't notice if someone posted this already: I saw an ad for the Hermitage on a taxi in Boston last week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Didn't notice if someone posted this already: I saw an ad for the Hermitage on a taxi in Boston last week.



You know where you see ads for the Hermitage all over the place in Boston?  On solar powered trash cans.  I'm assuming this has something to do with the Hermitage's owner making his millions in waste removal, but it's still a little bit strange.  Its hard to imagine someone walking down the street, disposing their Dunkin Donuts coffee cup, seeing the advertisement and thinking, "Hey, I've always wanted to own a million dollar slopeside home at a private ski resort."  I guess it works though because I've noticed the ads many times walking around Back Bay.  Perhaps I only notice though because I'm already aware of the Hermitage.


----------



## machski (Aug 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You know where you see ads for the Hermitage all over the place in Boston?  On solar powered trash cans.  I'm assuming this has something to do with the Hermitage's owner making his millions in waste removal, but it's still a little bit strange.  Its hard to imagine someone walking down the street, disposing their Dunkin Donuts coffee cup, seeing the advertisement and thinking, "Hey, I've always wanted to own a million dollar slopeside home at a private ski resort."  I guess it works though because I've noticed the ads many times walking around Back Bay.  Perhaps I only notice though because I'm already aware of the Hermitage.



They are targeted at those disposing their Starbucks cups


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2016)

machski said:


> They are targeted at those disposing their Starbucks cups 



More likely targeted at those being driven by.


----------



## Los (Aug 31, 2016)

Quietman said:


> The deja vu to last year is really starting to scare me!



Yep. Still hoping for a miracle, but I'm bracing myself for an early season as miserable as last year's. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2016)

They were weed wacking upper Lookout & Starr at Stowe yesterday.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2016)

Heat and humidity levels have dropped off the map....


----------



## slatham (Sep 3, 2016)

Saw multiple flocks of geese/ducks flying south when I was surfing this week on Long Island.

As far as omens foretelling a similar winter to last - the biggest one is nowhere near last year, which is a minor La Nina this year vs. a very strong El Nino last year. Not saying it has to be colder than normal, and it might in fact end up warmer than normal, but it will NOT end up like last years debacle.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 6, 2016)

First Ski Club meeting of the year tonight!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2016)

Hit my preferred local ski shop at Mount Snow this morning with the temps in the 40's and got the kids set up with 4 pairs of race skis, 2 pairs of race boots, a pair of race gloves and 2 pairs of race poles - got the stoke going feeling the cool air and holding a bunch of ski gear!


----------



## joshua segal (Sep 24, 2016)

Heard that Sunday River did snowmaking tests last night.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 24, 2016)

It's officially Fall.

Fishing is starting to slow down.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2016)

JimG. said:


> It's officially Fall.
> Fishing is starting to slow down.


Maybe in your neck of the woods but it's just starting to heat up on the ocean.
Oct./Nov.is prime

Albacore
Spanish Mackerel
Bluefish


todays pics


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2016)

First morning with frost on the car


----------



## Jully (Sep 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> First morning with frost on the car



The air these past two mornings has really felt different, it tasted more like winter air. Snowmaking within 4 weeks is the dream.


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2016)

The new snow emergency signs are installed on the telephone poles of Cambridge Mass.


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2016)

jimk said:


> good for bumps and *scarving*-up frontside terrain.;-)
> .


*Scarving *- definition: A New England term describing in-control carving on natural northeastern US ice.


----------



## Tin (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## JimG. (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## rocojerry (Sep 25, 2016)

boats pulled, time to catch up on a few months of AZ posts!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods but it's just starting to heat up on the ocean.
> Oct./Nov.is prime
> 
> Albacore
> ...



Plenty of fishing up here still, and of course winter ice fishing, but by mid-Oct I'm in ski mode.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 26, 2016)

The River


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2016)

Ski dreams are becoming more and more.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

Loveland this weekend.  Starting to be a regular occurrence now.  Will not be long!


----------



## Los (Sep 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Loveland this weekend.  Starting to be a regular occurrence now.  Will not be long!



Wow. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2016)

That last picture is looking down past the training slopes to route 70 right?


----------



## dlague (Sep 27, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> That last picture is look down past the training slopes to route 70 right?



Yes


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

From Bretton Woods:

http://www.wcax.com/story/33260183/time-to-test-snowmaking-guns


----------



## Dickc (Sep 27, 2016)

When the UPS truck delivers your new snow tires from Tirerack.com.  A full set of four Blizzak's all mounted and balanced on a second set of rims.  275/55R20's.


----------



## 180 (Sep 27, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Ski dreams are becoming more and more.



Last night, I hit a big jump and went into the clouds and never came down. Usually I have dreams about doing massive helicopters.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 27, 2016)

Over the last  couple days I have seen many hundreds of geese and other water fowl heading south while fishing for an hour or so each day on the river.  The cold nights over the weekend have the migratory birds heading south.  A couple Blue Herons, and one Sandhill crane are still hanging tough, but figure they will be leaving soon.  Also, it was literally raining acorns while walking through the woods the last few days.  I hope this means something.


----------



## Quietman (Sep 28, 2016)

When a long range forecast predicts lots of snow for the inland northeast!!!!!!  

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/us-winter-forecast-frequent-snow-to-blast-northeast-freeze-may-damage-citrus-crop-in-south/ar-BBwJcq2?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## cdskier (Sep 28, 2016)

Quietman said:


> When a long range forecast predicts lots of snow for the inland northeast!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/us-winter-forecast-frequent-snow-to-blast-northeast-freeze-may-damage-citrus-crop-in-south/ar-BBwJcq2?li=BBnb7Kz



I hope it is right...and it said winter will last into the early or even middle part of Spring in the Northeast too! Sign me up!


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2016)

Still warmer than average, but 3-5 degrees F below last year. I'm not sure how much above average last year was, but hopefully we don't have substantial thaws!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 29, 2016)

Great lakes water temps are 5-8f above normal. Could have some really crazy extended lake affect ?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 29, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Great lakes water temps are 5-8f above normal. Could have some really crazy extended lake affect ?



Book your Holiday Valley and/or 7 Springs Trips now!


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Great lakes water temps are 5-8f above normal. Could have some really crazy extended lake affect ?



Bristol Mt!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 29, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Great lakes water temps are 5-8f above normal. Could have some really crazy extended lake affect ?



Snow Ridge baby, didn't lose any weight, but I've now got a pair of skis that stick out an inch from either side of the bindings, bring it on!


----------



## cdskier (Sep 29, 2016)

Jully said:


> Bristol Mt!



Bristol never seemed to get much from lake effect the years I lived in Rochester...


----------



## benski (Sep 29, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Snow Ridge baby, didn't lose any weight, but I've now got a pair of skis that stick out an inch from either side of the bindings, bring it on!



Excited to try that place out this year! Bring my skis up to college this weekend incase it dumps before thanksgiving.


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Bristol never seemed to get much from lake effect the years I lived in Rochester...



Yeah it normally doesn't, but if there is extended lake effect then you never know!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 29, 2016)

benski said:


> Excited to try that place out this year! Bring my skis up to college this weekend incase it dumps before thanksgiving.



You'll love it, not much vert, but boy does it deliver in light fluffy powder, a foot is a dusting at Snow Ridge. Check Liftopia for deals, last year we got tickets for $12, my share of gas was $14, so for $26 I skied 22" of powder, gotta love it!


----------



## benski (Sep 29, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> You'll love it, not much vert, but boy does it deliver in light fluffy powder, a foot is a dusting at Snow Ridge. Check Liftopia for deals, last year we got tickets for $12, my share of gas was $14, so for $26 I skied 22" of powder, gotta love it!



Does it get crowded? I assume its empty on weekdays.


----------



## Tin (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 29, 2016)

lol hell yeah. october 14 here i come.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 29, 2016)

Too funny...I'll be in VT that weekend with my brother and sister-in-law. Last year we went the same weekend and it snowed. I just teased her earlier today that maybe it will snow again when we are there. She wasn't too thrilled about the idea...


----------



## ss20 (Sep 29, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol hell yeah. october 14 here i come.



TunaCast predicts 3-4ft of snow.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 29, 2016)

ss20 said:


> TunaCast predicts 3-4ft of snow.



:lol:   congrats


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 30, 2016)

benski said:


> Does it get crowded? I assume its empty on weekdays.



They usually only have one chair running, so the lift line does get long, but in almost never stops, it is slow, but it doesn't take long to be lifted 500ft. Gotta break out as soon as you load to get a toke or two in. Never feels crowded once off the chair.


----------



## benski (Sep 30, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> They usually only have one chair running, so the lift line does get long, but in almost never stops, it is slow, but it doesn't take long to be lifted 500ft. Gotta break out as soon as you load to get a toke or two in.[emoji16] Never feels crowded once off the chair.


Even on weekends? I assume they have the t bar open every day.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

Tin said:


>



Wishful thinking, but wouldn't it be great to have 3 or even 4 areas open in October? SR, K, Wildcat, and Bretton Woods. That would really show the public that the 15-16 season is gone.

Will never happen though. Not cost effective for sure


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

Jully said:


> Wishful thinking, but wouldn't it be great to have 3 or even 4 areas open in October? SR, K, Wildcat, and Bretton Woods. That would really show the public that the 15-16 season is gone.
> 
> Will never happen though. Not cost effective for sure



Do not want to jinx the upcoming winter.  Several years ago we got a significant snowfall event at the end of October and it seemed like it never snowed again except for 3-4 inches here and there.  New England is due for a major storm for sure though.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 30, 2016)

benski said:


> Even on weekends? I assume they have the t bar open every day.



I assume the T-bar is a weekend only thing, it's only been running a couple times when I've been there, and I've been a bit. There is another lift on the main hill, I've seen that spinning occasionally. I've seen the lift line stretch to the lodge last year, probably 50 yds, but it looks alot worse than it is. The fact that most everyone there is a pretty avid skier/boarder means not many mishaps loading and unloading, so the line moves along steadily. This only happens on weekends after dumps.


----------



## Los (Oct 1, 2016)

It's October 1st. We might get to ski this month. 

Or not at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 1, 2016)

Los said:


> It's October 1st. We might get to ski this month.
> 
> Or not at all.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately Oct looks warm. Nov however looks like the start of winter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2016)

I want you all to know that last night I had my first ski dream.....and I was ripping it up at Killington.  Not, it was not a nightmare.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 8, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Snow Ridge baby, didn't lose any weight, but I've now got a pair of skis that stick out an inch from either side of the bindings, bring it on!



https://youtu.be/7tkP8i_vvr4


----------



## machski (Oct 9, 2016)

Mount Washington precipitation today showing as pink!!


----------



## billski (Oct 10, 2016)

This.  MRG.  Yesterday.


----------



## billski (Oct 10, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Bristol never seemed to get much from lake effect the years I lived in Rochester...


 +1, too far south from Ontario and too far east from Erie.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2016)

K on Sat.


----------



## Jully (Oct 10, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> K on Sat.



Now that is some color!


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 10, 2016)

Mt Lafayette today


----------

